# Oxy sorority fight.



## CoolMantid (Jan 5, 2013)

So in my Oxy female only sorority. The last sub oxy molted to adult this morning, unfortunately, my gravid female laid a very large ooth last night and was so thin and hungry. She grabbed the fresh adult, mid-molt and ate her. I was playing piano and didnt notice


----------



## hierodula (Jan 5, 2013)

were they together? you should have separated them by the time they became L4 ish


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 5, 2013)

Oxys are communal enough. This is the only aggresion I have ever seen besides just flicking


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Jan 6, 2013)

Wait what proof do you have to back up your claims? Eating a roommate is a serious accusation. For all we know the other mantis could have decided to leave on her own since she was an adult. On the internet you are innocent unless you have photos showing otherwise. :hammer:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 6, 2013)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Wait what proof do you have to back up your claims? Eating a roommate is a serious accusation. For all we know the other mantis could have decided to leave on her own since she was an adult. On the internet you are innocent unless you have photos showing otherwise. :hammer:


I kept subs together and my I have one sub left. She ate my other adult female :/


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't keep anything together past pre sub, even if a mantis is "communal" it can still decide something looks tasty and go for it.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. But I can only imagine the horror of being eaten like that while you're in the other room playing piano. I just think of that movie "The Bad Seed" where the little girl goes into her room and plays piano while this guy is being burned alive.


----------



## aNisip (Jan 13, 2013)

MantidLord said:


> I just think of that movie "The Bad Seed" where the little girl goes into her room and plays piano while this guy is being burned alive.


A movie I will never see...  Sorry for the loss, better safe than sorry, I always keep mantids apart when they are due for a molt, or separate by L4-L5

Then re-introduce adult females with ONLY adult females and adult males with ONLY adult males... (for communal mantids)

P.S. if I don't have enough room or such then I will always have food in their enclosures almost always and never overcrowd...


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 15, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> A movie I will never see...
> 
> Sorry for the loss, better safe than sorry, I always keep mantids apart when they are due for a molt, or separate by L4-L5
> 
> ...


 :lol: It's an old black and white, you don't see any of that stuff.

But back to topic, I agree with separating when due to molt, just to avoid things like this. Either a mantis can cause another to fall or worse, eat it.


----------



## Mvalenz (Jan 15, 2013)

I had a ghost eat another ghost last week, and they are supposed to be communal. It had just molted a couple of days before and must have been hungry because it ate its sibling that was an instar smaller. The culprit turned L-4. Victim was L-3.


----------

